# 1 acre TEACH ME Please



## BrackenFarm (Apr 15, 2009)

Im starting my cow adventure and have an oppurtunity to buy a black angus bull and two cows for 300 a head. Im wanting to possibly breed for an offspring once a year for beef. and possibly have some milk for close friends and relatives. 
1)   Is this a good price?
2)   Is this breed a good choice?
3)   Is a trio needed to achieve my goal?
4)   Will 1 acre be enough for these three? 
5)   Field is bermuda is this good?


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 15, 2009)

One acre will not be near enough for 3 head.  Depending on where you're located, you likely would need 10 acres just for pasture.  Then, you will either need to buy hay, or raise it, and that will take additional land.  

Angus are a beef breed.  I have never heard of anyone milking them.  $300/head makes me wonder if there isn't something drastically wrong with them.  In this area, bred cows/heifers would bring at least $900/head, probably more.  A decent breeding bull should bring $2000 at least.

I'd beware of a "deal" like this.  Good luck!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

1. Price varies some throughout the country but, that price sounds low to me. If you have a local auction barn check with them to see what cattle prices are in your area. Extension offices and feedmills may be able to help too.

2. Angus is a beef breed. If you want to milk then you need to look for either a dairy or dual purpose breed. 

3. As for how many head, that depends on how much milk you will need and the breed (as well as the individual). The cow(s) will need to be bred once a year to freshen for milk production. You can either breed dairy/dual purpose like your cow or beef for a cross bred calf to raise for butchering. With just a few head I would recommend artificial breeding rather than dealing with a bull.

4. One acre won't be enough to feed them. You can keep them on it and feed them hay but, it won't be enough to graze them. 

5. Personally I'm not familar with bermuda but, I understand that it is good. 

Putting in your location can help us understand the climate you're in.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

BrackenFarm said:
			
		

> Im starting my cow adventure and have an oppurtunity to buy a black angus bull and two cows for 300 a head. Im wanting to possibly breed for an offspring once a year for beef. and possibly have some milk for close friends and relatives.
> 1)   Is this a good price?
> 2)   Is this breed a good choice?
> 3)   Is a trio needed to achieve my goal?
> ...


1 for the price you quated im assuming the 3 are weaned calves.an not grown head.
2 yes the breed is a good breed.
3 no you can have them AI  bred.if you have a AI  tech close by.
4 with 1ac youll be pretty much haying them year round.
5 yes you have good grass for grazing.an when they graze it out you need to hay an grain them some.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 16, 2009)

BrackenFarm said:
			
		

> Im starting my cow adventure and have an oppurtunity to buy a black angus bull and two cows for 300 a head. Im wanting to possibly breed for an offspring once a year for beef. and possibly have some milk for close friends and relatives.
> 1)   Is this a good price?
> 
> *Much too low: sounds like more of a steal than aynthing, and either that or something, like JHM said, is very wrong with them i.e. culls or give-aways because of a problem the previous owner's had with them.  Either that or they're young calves.*
> ...


BTW,


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

yes karin its like coastal bermuda grass.


----------



## Little Cow (Apr 21, 2009)

Please enter into bull ownership with a lot of trepidation, great fencing, and an excellent pen layout that allows you to work him from the outside of the pens.  You can never, ever trust a bull.  I never take my eyes off of ours even though he has been quite the gentleman since he arrived.  Bulls are the most dangerous domestic animal.  

We had to buy a bull and even though I've been around cattle 10 years, I exhausted all other options first.  

Plus, your bull shouldn't breed any of his own daughters so you may want to look at selling him once he has done his "job".


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 21, 2009)

You need a LOT more acreage to pasture, but like mentioned before, you can simply feed hay year-round.  That's all I can say.  I'm no expert.


----------



## MReit (Jun 2, 2009)

I would skip the angus also, and definately not have a bull. For the money you spend you could get a nice Milking shorthorn heifer. They will make a decent amount of milk, and when the time comes the calves really do fatten nice. Excellent dual purpose breed. Docile too. AI companies will have their straws, and even if you'd want to cross breed for a beefier calf, they are a large enough breed to handle it.


----------

